# Factory Air Raid Shelter, Leicester



## Goldie87 (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't think I have posted this one up yet. Myself and MD found this small WW2 factory shelter at the end of last year while on a recce. Not bad condition, though pretty empty and no signs or notices on the walls. Appears to have been flooded in the past, but is now bone dry. 






Stairs leading to shelter





Door at bottom of stairs





Toilet partition





One of the tunnels





Toilet partition with door missing


----------

